# Topics > AI in car and transport > Advanced driver assistance systems, ADAS >  Chris, digital co-driver with Artificial Intelligence, German Auto Labs GAL GmbH, Berlin, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - German Auto Labs GAL GmbH

youtube.com/Chrisonadrive

medium.com/@chrisonadrive

"Chris: Your digital co-driver with Artificial Intelligence" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Chris, the world´s first digital co-driver

Published on Mar 28, 2017




> Chris is a smart mobile device for your car. Connect Chris to your smartphone while driving to operate messages, calls, music and navigation. Experience a new freedom at the wheel: Chris listens, learns and talks to you.
> 
> ✔ Innovative speech recognition & gesture control
> ✔ Supportive Artificial Intelligence
> ✔ Elegant product design
> ✔ Effortless installation
> ✔ Works in every car, no matter the age or model

----------


## Airicist

This AI device will be your personal assistant for the car

Published on Apr 1, 2017




> The first AI device to keep your digital life connected while you’re behind the wheel. Chris listens and talks to you using artificial intelligence and understands speech recognition and gesture control. The company that makes it, German Autolabs, says you can also control music and navigation.

----------


## Airicist

Chris, the digital assistant for drivers // Official product unboxing video

Published on Feb 15, 2018




> Chris will be shipped in summer 2018. Here's the box and what's inside it, demonstrated by its designer,  Rémi Bigot.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Chris: In-Car Demo // Q&A

Published on Jun 6, 2018




> For our third Chris demonstration we wanted to show you Chris working inside a moving car - the environment in which you'll be using Chris.
> 
> Here, Patrick answers your questions.

----------


## Airicist

Chris, the digital assistant for drivers | IFA 2018

Published on Aug 29, 2018




> Chris - the digital assistant for drivers
> 
> Never take a risk to get a fine or miss out again - Chris links to your phone via Bluetooth. Put your smartphone away. The smart voice assistant lets you send or reply to messages, make calls, navigate and play music without ever having to touch your phone. Chris simply listens and talks to you like a co-driver. You can also make selections or adjust the volume by swiping your hand in front of the device. And if you lose network coverage, no problem - Chris also works offline. 
> 
> ✔ Chris, the digital assistant for drivers
> ✔ Voice assistant with gesture control
> ✔ Works offline
> ✔ Premium design device
> ✔ Plug and Play in every car
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Meet Chris: New Maps for Navigation, WhatsApp-Preview, FAQ plans for 2019

Published on Dec 20, 2018




> Another real-life demonstration of Chris, the digital assistant for drivers. See new and upcoming features working inside a car:  
> 
> - New Maps for Navigation
> - Preview of WhatsApp messaging (coming soon)
> - FAQs from the community
> - Our plans for 2019

----------


## Airicist

Chris is a gesture-based assistant for your car

Published on Jan 18, 2019




> CEO Holger Weiss demonstrates Chris, a device that allows you to use simple gestures to interact with your phone while driving. He also discusses the broader vision behind his startup, German Auto Labs

----------


## Airicist

Chris voice commands: the basics

Published on Jul 12, 2019




> Hey Chris... here’s our tips & tricks for the essential voice commands you need to hit the road with Chris, the digital assistant for drivers:
> 
> 00:08  - Hey Chris, call (contact name)
> 00:21  - Hey Chris, navigate to (destination)
> 00:45  - Hey Chris, cancel navigation 
> 00:52  - Hey Chris, any new WhatsApp messages?
> 01:22  - Hey Chris, take me home
> 02:03  - Hey Chris, send a WhatsApp message to (contact)
> 02:25  - Hey Chris, play music
> ...

----------

